# B+G SDM72dm Zähler über ModBus auslesen



## waeze (17 Juni 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe mein Haus mit einem 750-841 Controller automatisiert. Nun habe ich mir eine 750-652 RS485 Klemme besorgt um den B+G SDM72D-M Stromzähler auszulesen. 

Ich habe den Zähler im Modbuskonfigurator angelegt und Variablen vergeben, nur bekomme ich keine plausiblen Daten angezeigt.

Die Register sind in der Zähler Doku mit 30053 Verbrauch gesamt beschrieben. Welche Modbusadresse muss ich dann eingeben? 

Für Tipps wäre ich echt dankbar.

Gruß Timo


----------



## Thruser (18 Juni 2021)

Hallo,

Du mußt von der Adresse 30001 abziehen, s.S. 35 im Handbuch Spalten ganz rechts.



			https://bg-etech.de/download/manual/SDM72D-M-DE.pdf
		


Gruß


----------



## Tobsucht (18 Juni 2021)

Hallo,

die Register 3xxxx musst Du dann mit Funktionscode 4 (Input Register) lesen.
Die Register 4xxxx sind Holding Register. Hier muss mit Funktionscode 3 gelesen werden.

Mit den Float Werten kann es sein, dass Du die Bytereihenfolge tauschen musst um den korrekten Wert angezeigt zu bekommen.

Grüße


----------

